# Noridian 1995 E&M Guidelines



## andersee (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a link or a document showing Noridian requires 5-7 body areas/organ systems for a detailed exam? I have the 95 guidelines but it does not state this information.

Thanks!

Erin


----------



## Susan (May 13, 2008)

I have not seen anything that states that you need to have 5 - 7 for a detailed exam.  I work with 95 guidelines and my understanding is if you have two or more Body Areas/Organ Systems documented with one or more in "great" detail then you have a detailed examination.  You can also use this link from Noridian for their Evaluation & Management Resource manual.

www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide.pdf

Have a great day!


----------

